# Was starting to wonder?



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 26, 2012)

I was starting to wonder if any of my males had what it takes to get it done, some friends sent me 2 males but they were either told no way or they weren't interested in mating? But this male I've had since L2(thanks Micheal) has the Mojo! This is the 2nd female he's bred with in less than 2 weeks, fingers crossed that his seeds are potent and both girls are fertile. Of all the species I've bred these are still the hardest by far!

There were flies in the enclosure so I had to open the door then point and shoot with the quickness, plus bad lighting so the quality is less than stellar...

















Special thanks to: Jude, Brian, and Alex for sending me some of their stock to try and keep this beautiful species going, your trust in me won't go unrewarded!


----------



## Bug Trader (Dec 26, 2012)

Congrats, nowhere near enough success considering how many were raised this year. Atleast your on top of the next generations outcome.


----------



## twolfe (Dec 26, 2012)

Yeah! I hope you can keep this species going.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks, Sorry I mis-spelled Michael BT. All the matings are from different stocks so the bloodlines should be strengthened, just wish I could of added some of Yens as well but that batch is/was a fussy bunch, long lived but not very energetic and on the smaller side, strange?


----------



## Bug Trader (Dec 26, 2012)

Im sure some of these lines come from different ranges, where genetics may vary. There are also differences in husbandry which could play a role in size or growth rate at different stages.


----------



## Precarious (Dec 26, 2012)

Congrats! Keep the torch burning.


----------



## Paradoxica (Dec 26, 2012)

YEAH NICK!!!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 26, 2012)

Bug Trader said:


> Im sure some of these lines come from different ranges, where genetics may vary. There are also differences in husbandry which could play a role in size or growth rate at different stages.


Yeah, from my knowledge Yens must have been the Kenya sp which are smaller and less colorful,Tanzanian are bigger and much bolder in color, that said I still wish at least one of that batch would have mated for me, kind of feel I let him down a bit.


----------



## Mvalenz (Dec 26, 2012)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## agent A (Dec 26, 2012)

Is the female in the pic my girl??


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 26, 2012)

agent A said:


> Is the female in the pic my girl??


Nope, she got it last week, but that girl is a odd one as I've mentioned in our PMs, you may have slowed her down too much, we'll have to see.


----------



## agent A (Dec 26, 2012)

Well i have full faith in u!


----------



## Rick (Dec 27, 2012)

Good job. Think I'm done with this species.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 27, 2012)

yea, other than buying and selling, I cannot raise them, to hard!!! U go Nick!


----------



## Termite48 (Dec 27, 2012)

Good luck with this beautiful but difficult species for some like me.


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 31, 2013)

The adults are so beautiful. Not big on the nymphs though.


----------



## agent A (Feb 1, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> The adults are so beautiful. Not big on the nymphs though.


i feel the opposite :lol: 

good thing the adults are rather short-lived...


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Feb 1, 2013)

I thought everyone had these figured out but judging by the posts in this thread it seems they are still rather tricky. Congrats in the breedings and good luck helping to keep their lines strong and going!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 2, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> The adults are so beautiful. Not big on the nymphs though.


The 2 that made it from the ones I got from you some time back are both male, one is adult now(3 days)the other is sub and about to molt.  



Krissim Klaw said:


> I thought everyone had these figured out but judging by the posts in this thread it seems they are still rather tricky. Congrats in the breedings and good luck helping to keep their lines strong and going!


People do complain how long a read Idolomantis consolidated is but most of what you need to raise them is in there? I think most people are buying, whether they know it or not, Idolo that have come from overseas. She just laid her 2nd ooth a few days ago, so fingers crossed that the mating took and a new generation is on the way!



agent A said:


> i feel the opposite :lol:
> 
> good thing the adults are rather short-lived...


You say the strangest things sometimes Alex? You want a moving piece of Art to be short lived???


----------

